# המחירון הגדול לשמלות כלה!



## lanit (20/4/12)

המחירון הגדול לשמלות כלה! 
היי,

אז כידוע החיפוש אחר שמלת הכלה המתאימה בתקציב ובמראה הוא פרוייקט לא קטן, וצצים כאן לא מעט שרשורים עם בקשות להמלצות.
חשבתי לרכז את כל המידע לפי מחירים בשרשור אחד.

איך זה עובד?
אני אפתח קטגוריות מחירים בשרשור זה. כל אחת מוזמנת לתרום מהידע שצברה בנושא.

דגשים:
1. * אנא שרשרו לפי המחיר הנמוך *. לדוגמא, אם התלבטתן בין שמלה ב-4000 ש"ח לשמלה ב-6000 ש"ח, אנא שרשרו תחת 4000 ש"ח, כדי שמי שמחפשת עד לתקציב זה, תדע שהיא יכולה לפנות גם לחנות שהמלצתן עליה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





אין צורך לציין מחיר מדוייק
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
2. *אנא ציינו את שם המקום בכותרת ההודעה.*
3. *אנא הוסיפו הערות-* אם השמלה היא להשכרה או למכירה, והאם המחיר כולל תכשיטים ושאל או תוספות מיוחדות נוספות.
4. כל מידע נוסף יתקבל בברכה- תמונה, לינק לאתר או אזור כללי בארץ בה החנות נמצאת, אנשי קשר מומלצים וכו'.

שיהיה לנו בהצלחה


----------



## lanit (20/4/12)

עד 1500 ש"ח


----------



## ימיממה (20/4/12)

אני קניתי באווטלט בדיזנגוף ב1500


----------



## אפפ (20/4/12)

דיניזגוף 203? גם אני מתכוונת ללכת לשם 
איך שם?


----------



## ימיממה (21/4/12)

האאווללט 
יש שם המון שמלות יש שם גגם המון שמלות מכוערות עם המון פייטים וכדומה... אני מצאתי. צריך לחפש טוב ולמדוד הרבה, אבל זה ממש שווה את זה. שמלות דומות לזו שמצאתי עלו בסביבות ה8000. זו לא חנות לכלות מפונקות...


----------



## אפפ (22/4/12)

לנבור זה כיף, ומה לגביי מידות?


----------



## ימיממה (26/4/12)

המידות לא גדולות ברוב השמלות... 
אני קניתי שמלה שקצת גדולה עלי במותניים ולקחתי לתופרת...


----------



## עד הקיץ (24/4/12)

שימו לב למידות 
מידות "גדולות" כלומר סביב ה- 44 יש מעט מאוד ורק מחוכים. בלי מחוכים אין בכלל. אני הצטערתי שנסעתי


----------



## אפפ (26/4/12)

אני דווקא מצאתי 
רותי הייתה ממש נחמדה ועזרה לי למצוא שמלה
שישבה עליי בדיוק, ואני גם מידה 44


----------



## lady midnight1 (21/4/12)

יד שניה מבלוגרית מקסימה, 400 ש"ח 
השמלה שמשה אותה כשמלה שניה בחתונתה לפני כשנה בדיוק.

שמלה+משלוח לניו-יורק+ניקוי יבש = קצת פחות מ 150$


----------



## lanit (21/4/12)

מרסלה- דיזינגוף 181 
לא עשיתי את השמלה אצלה בסוף, אבל אם לא הייתי מוצאת את המבצע שמצאתי בזמנו, אז כנראה שהייתי סוגרת אצלה.
מרסלה היא אישה מאוד חמה ונעימה. השמלות הן שמלות שיפון רומנטיות ופשוטות, ומאוד החמיאו לי (מטר שבעים עם קצת חריגה במשקל).
מאוד ממליצה עליה. אם אני לא טועה המחיר היה לקניה עבור שמלה חדשה. אני לא יודעת לגבי אקססוריז נוספים.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (23/4/12)

מצטרפת להמלצה על מרסלה בדיזינגוף 
כמו שאמרו מעליי - אשה חמה ונעימה, שמלות "פשוטות" אבל מתאימות לכל מי שמחפשת משהו עדין, בלי המון שילובי בדים או פנינים חרוזים ומה לא.
המחירים ממה שראיתי נעו בין 600-1600 ש"ח, כשאם מוצאים שמלה על המדף שטובה במידות זה יותר לכיוון הנמוך.
מצרפת דוגמא לשתי שמלות שמדדתי אצלה (ובסוף קניתי את הימינית)


----------



## עד הקיץ (30/4/12)

מסכימה גם אני נכנסתי אליה 
והיא הייתה נעימה מקסימה ומקצועית. אני במידה 44 בערך ומדדתי שמלה מוכנה בסגנון שאני מחפשת שהייתה לה מוכנה אך הבד לא התאים לי בכלל אז היא הציעה לי לתפור מחדש ב- 2000 ש"ח. בסוף תפרתי במקום אחר בצפון קרוב לבית אבל הייתי שוקלת בחיוב לעשות אצלה


----------



## barrelia (21/4/12)

כתבה מהעיתון לאישה עם שמלות זולות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-4199626,00.html

יש פה שמלות אפילו ב400 שקל


----------



## Building a mystery (22/4/12)

איביי כבר אמרתי..? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כן, אני יודעת שכבר חפרתי עם זה לכל מי שהיתה מוכנה לשמוע...
כ-470 ש"ח לשמלה חדשה בתפירה לפי מידות אישיות.
תיקוני אורך, אפליקציית פרחים שנתפרה על הכתפיות ושידרגה את השמלה פלאים, הינומה ושאל- כ-150 ש"ח נוספים. 
ניקוי יבש לאחר מכן: כ-200 ש"ח. 

סה"כ הוצאות על השמלה+ אביזרים נלווים: כ-820 ש"ח.


----------



## adush21 (22/4/12)

פולינה בגבעתיים 
לפולינה (גם השם של החנות וגם של המוכרת) יש חנות קטנה ומקסימה מלאה בכל טוב - שמלות כלה, שמלות ערב, מכנסיים, חולצות... זה גם מה שקסם לי מההתחלה - חנות שלא מתמחה בלעשוק כלות (ניסיון מוקדם מתיש בחיפוש שמלה). החנות נמצאת בגבעתיים ברחוב כצנלסון 7 (אולי 9? באי זוגיים, אי אפשר לפספס). קניתי שם שמלת כלה מהממת ב-1500 ש"ח, כולל תיקונים ותוספות של פולינה. יש לה רעיונות נהדרים וביצועים עוד יותר, ובכלל, פולינה נהדרת!! את השמלה שקניתי היא ייבאה מחו"ל. היא גם תופרת שמלות, ואז זה עולה קצת יותר (למיטב הבנתי לא יותר מ-3000). יש שם גם שמלות ערב לאימא ולאחיות. 
מומלץ בחום!!


----------



## תומישה (22/4/12)

יש לה אתר/פייסבוק, אפשר לראות?


----------



## adush21 (22/4/12)

פאדיחה - קוראים לה מיטרה 
אצל פולינה הכנו טבעות. 
עד כמה שידוע לי אין לה אתר. פנינים כאלו מוצאים רק מפה לאוזן


----------



## edens song (23/4/12)

את יכולה להגיד 
פחות או יותר מה הסגנון של שמלות הכלה שלה? האם הן עדינות ונשפכות, או עם מחוכים ואבנים, או וינטאג'? לא מצאתי עליה שום דבר באינטרנט..

תודה!


----------



## adush21 (23/4/12)

אנסה לענות 
אני קניתי שמלה עדינה ונשפכת, בלי מחוך. לדעתי בין השמלות שהיא מוכרת אפשר למצוא גם כאלה עם מחוך, אבל אני לא סגורה על זה. היות והיא תופרת בחסד, פגשתי כלות שהגיעו אליה עם שמלות שהיא עשתה להן שינויים ותוספות ושידרגה אותן בצורה משמעותית. וכך גם לגבי שמלות שקונים אצלה או שהיא תופרת בעצמה - אם יש לך חזון היא תגשים אותו. קפצתי אולי ל3 מדידות כי היא הבינה מהר מה אני מחפשת והיתה נהדרת. אציין גם שהגעתי אליה ממש במקרה (חברה ראתה שמלה בחלון ראווה והמליצה לי לבוא), ושאני בכלל מב"ש וחייבת לומר שבשבילי זה היה שווה את ההשקעה. מס' הטלפון של מיטרה 052-3674605. אולי תוכלי גם להתייעץ איתה טלפונית...בהצלחה


----------



## edens song (24/4/12)

תודה רבה על התשובה המפורטת!


----------



## lanit (20/4/12)

עד 2000 ש"ח


----------



## lanit (21/4/12)

ורדית לאור 
אני לא זוכרת את המחיר המדוייק.
מדובר בשמלות כלה עדינות עשויות שיפון. כשביקרתי שם מדדתי 2 שמלות. על השניה עשו כל מיני שינויים ומשחקי בדים ותוספות על השמלה. לדעתי דובר על השכרה. סה"כ היחס היה טוב.
לא הגענו לשלב הסגירות, אז אני לא יודעת מה לגבי תוספות, אבל יש להם בחנות תכשיטים וחגורות.


----------



## lanit (21/4/12)

קארין שמלות כלה וערב 
אל קארין הגעתי במקרה, כי היא סמוכה לורדית לאור.יש שמלות העשויות שיפון ויש העשויות תחרה (השיפון זולות יותר).גם כאן רק מדדתי, אבל דובר על 1800 ש"ח לתפירה מחדש לשמלת שיפון, לא זוכרת אם להשכרה או למכירה.


----------



## Bladayada (21/4/12)

למכירה  
והיא עושה שינויים אם רוצים...
התחרה עולות 3900 נדמה לי לתפירה מחדש למכירה


----------



## lanit (20/4/12)

עד 4500 ש"ח


----------



## Bobbachka (20/4/12)

סיגנוריה 
מחיר של 4,500 עבור שמלות מקולקציות קודמות, לדגם קיים- כולל שאל והינומה.
(אני חושבת ש2,000 ש"ח יותר עבור תפירה מחדש/שמלה קיימת מקולקציה נוכחית- אבל לא בטוחה).

שמלות עדינות, ללא מחוך וקצפות, תחרות ואפליקציות מיוחדות, בדים ואיכות תפירה יוצאים מן הכלל!

ממליצה להתרשם מהדגמים באתר.

בעלות הסטודיו (שהן גם המעצבות, התופרות והמוכרות) בחורות מאוד נעימות, לא מנסות לשדל לקנות או לדחוף בכח.
שמעתי בעבר "טענות" לגבי הסטודיו עצמו- הוא לא מאוד מפואר, נמצא בבניין משרדים ברח' לילנבלום בת"א, אבל בעיני הוא לגמרי בסדר.
מסתדרים מאחורי וילון מעגלי, תוך כדי עמידה על הדום, המלווים יכולים לשבת בפינת ההמתנה (סוג של הדומים).

ממליצה בחום!
(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 זאת השמלה שלי!)


----------



## Bobbachka (20/4/12)

שכחתי לציין-להשכרה!


----------



## טל המאפרת (20/4/12)

יעל אסרף בכפ"ס


----------



## elin86 (20/4/12)

אלנה וולוב 
תופרת ומעצבת.. נמצאת בפתח תקווה
מאוד מקצועית, מתעכבת על הפרטים הקטנים..מקשיבה ומתחשבת בלקוחה בצורה מצוינת..
בעלת ראש פתוח ומוכנה לשינויים
יש קולקציה מוכנה אותה אפשר להשכיר בפחות וגם לקנות.. זה המחיר המקסימאלי שאני שילמתי על תפירה מחדש של שמלה חדשה לחלוטין לפי עיצוב אישי
מומלצת בחום!
[URL]http://www.elenavolov.com/%D7%A7%D7%95%D7%9C%D7%A7[/URL]%D7%A6%D7%99%D7%95%D7%AA/


----------



## piloni86 (20/4/12)

שמעון דאהן 
יושב בדיזינגוף 198 ת"א.
שמלה מקולקציה חדשה, נתפרה למידות מחדש, כולל של+הינומה. 
יש לו שמלות יותר מורכבות שיכולות לעלות גם 8000 אך יש לו המון מבצעים ושמלות יפות ואלגנטיות. 
היה מעצה הבית של גליה להב 7 שנים


----------



## piloni86 (20/4/12)

להשכרה 3800


----------



## sorsh (20/4/12)

גם משכירה אצלו - 3500 
תופרים לי שם שימלה חדשה למידות ולגיזרה שהתאימו לי כולל של והינומה ( אין לי תמונה כי עדיין בתפירה ) כדי לקנות את השימלה שמשכירים צריכים להוסיף 1500.

ההינומה שנותנים היא הינומה קלאסית לא ארוכה בלי קישוטים עליה. אם רוצים הינומה אחרת מהם צריך לשלם עוד (בערך 300 ש"ח)


----------



## nino15 (20/4/12)

בירנצוויג 
המחיר הוא 3900 והוא כלל אצלי שמלה, עליונית תחרה, הינומה ארוכה וחגורה. המחיר היה להשכרה


----------



## FayeV (21/4/12)

שימקה 
שמלה שהיא שילוב של 2 שמלות, נתפרה למידותיי ונשארה אצלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שמלה מוכנה לדעתי תעלה פחות.


----------



## המרחפת (21/4/12)

bridal shop דיזינגוף 257, תל אביב 
bridal shop  חנות לכלה
דיזינגוף 257, תל אביב

שמלות בתצוגה, במחיר של עד 3500 ש"ח (היו גם 2000 ו-2500). לא קונים מהתצוגה, תמיד תפירה אישית לפי מידה. 
אקססוריז ב-100-300 ש"ח. 

מאד נחמדים, יש מגוון בשמלות ועוזרים לכוון, רק הריח בחנות מאד הפריע לי. לא קניתי שם בסוף.

http://www.bridalshop.co.il/


----------



## tamarpi (21/4/12)

פישנדג 
יש שמלות בין 3500-4200 לפי מה שהבנתי.
המחיר כולל הינומה, אבל לא שאל.
יש ארון תכשיטים, אבל לא משאילים, זה רק להתרשמות.

יש סטודיו לכלות בלבד במסריק, וטעימות מקולקציית הכלות בדיזינגוף.


----------



## fluppster (22/4/12)

הנה הזר שלי


----------



## מיכאלה84 (22/4/12)

לימור רוזנבר שחק 
השמלה שלי הייתה שמלה קיימת שלימור התאימה למידותיי. 
במחיר היה כלול גם שאל והינומה


----------



## lanit (22/4/12)

אני ראיתי אצלה ב-2500 ש"ח 
אבל יכול להיות שזה היה עקב מעבר הסטודיו שלה מרעננה להרצליה.


----------



## Yuuuula (22/4/12)

יואב ריש 
לקנייה ותפירה חדשה של שמלה מהקולקציה הקלילה.


----------



## fluppster (22/4/12)

ואדים מרגולין 
זאת הייתה שמלה לקנייה במחיר מצחיק של 3900 ש"ח (מחיר מבצע). ושווה לגמרי כל שקל, לפי המחמאות שקיבלתי עליה.
מצטרפת למחמאות שראיתי שכבר הרעיפו על ואדים בשרשור הזה - הוא פשוט אדם מקסים, אדיב, נעים, ובעיקר מקצועי ועם ראיה מדויקת של מה מחמיא לגוף הנשי.
המחיר כלל גם השאלה של הינומה, שרוולון תחרה ותכשיטים, וכמובן כמה תיקונים בסיסיים אך חיוניים.


----------



## fluppster (22/4/12)

ואולי התמונה גם תעלה?


----------



## fluppster (22/4/12)

תפוזבל.


----------



## elena20 (22/4/12)

וואו, שמלה מדהימה. אני הולכת אליו עוד 
שבועיים. כבר לא יכולה לחכות


----------



## fluppster (23/4/12)

איזה כיף לך! 
אין, הוא מדהים, בטוח הולכת להיות לך שמלה מהממת.


----------



## lanit (20/4/12)

עד 3000 ש"ח


----------



## shira3121 (20/4/12)

אאוטלט שמלות כלה של נירית לבב 
השכרתי שם שמלה ב2250.


----------



## gilguliti (21/4/12)

גם אני קניתי את השמלה באאוטלט, ב-2500 ש"ח


----------



## lanit (21/4/12)

תשומת לב- כפר סבא 
לתשומת לב הגעתי אחרי שהיו פרסומים על האאוטלט שלהם, עם שמלות החל מ-1600 ש"ח. בפועל השמלה הכי זולה שהראו לי שם היתה 2,600 ש"ח כולל תיקונים לא כולל תוספות, כשהשמלה המוצלחת יותר עלתה 3000 ש"ח כולל התיקונים. אגב, בגלל שהשמלה היתה שמלת מחוך, קפצו לי הידיות האלה מאחור, בשכמות. כשהערתי את זה לשנטל, שעזרה לי במדידות, היא הציעה לשים שם פיסת בד כדי לכסות על המקום. המלווה שלי טענה שזה לא פתרון מקצועי בעיניה.
סה"כ ההתרשמות שלי היתה טובה מאיכות התפירה והבדים, אבל ממש לא אהבתי את הקטע שהם לא היו נאמנים לפרסום שלהם (כלומר, לא הראו לי אף שמלה ב-1600 ש"ח)


----------



## yayagi (21/4/12)

סיפא -דיזינגוף 223 
יכול להיות שחלק מהדגמים גם קצת מעל 3000 אבל זה פחות או יותר המחיר, שלי עולה 2600 למכירה או 1600 להשכרה


----------



## מירית206 (22/4/12)

קרן מור יוסף 
היא מאשקלון ומוכשרת בטירוף!!!
ממש לאחרונה היא פרסמה קולקצייה בפייסבוק- מוזמנות לחפש אותה: keren mor yossef
וכמובן שהיא עושה לי את השמלה השנייה


----------



## מירית206 (22/4/12)




----------



## מירית206 (22/4/12)

ועכשיו התמונה....


----------



## מירית206 (22/4/12)




----------



## lanit (20/4/12)

עד 6000 ש"ח


----------



## yoli (20/4/12)

רוית הנדל באלונים  http://ravit-hendel.mitchatnim.co.il/. השכרה בלי תכשיטים ככל הנראה.


----------



## yoli (20/4/12)

אלינור לרמן חיפה 
השכרה . תפירה בהתאמה אישית גם. לדעתי יש לה תכשיטים.


----------



## nino15 (20/4/12)

שיר בהט 
היא לא מאוד מוכרת וחבל, היא עושה דברים מהממים. אני לא זוכרת את המחיר המדויק כי לא סגרתי אצלה בסוף אבל אני חושבת שזה עולה 5000 להשכרה, וזה כולל הינומה ושרוולון, וגם תכשיטים!

http://www.facebook.com/shirbahatbrides/photos


----------



## scarlet moon (20/4/12)

ואדים מרגולין
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מעצב מדהים, מוכשר וגם סבלני, אדיב ונחמד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



השמלה שלי עלתה 5400, השכרה. הוא עשה בשבילי שילוב של שתי שמלות שלו שאהבתי...
מצורפת תמונה שלי עם השמלה. (עם הבולרו תחרה שניתן להורדה כמובן. היה קריר).


----------



## scarlet moon (20/4/12)

ושכחתי לציין 
כולל בולרו, הינומה (יש לו מבחר גדול), תכשיטים ואביזרים לשיער.


----------



## nino15 (20/4/12)

אני מריחה קרדיטים באוויר? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
סליחה שאני מתפרצת לשרשור, אבל השמלה שלך מהממת והתמונות לגמרי עושות חשק לקרדיטים


----------



## scarlet moon (20/4/12)

בקרוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תודה


----------



## קופיפיץ (20/4/12)

ואדים מרגולין 
ההצעה הראשונה שנתן לי הייתה תפירה מחדש כולל של, הינומה ותכשיטים ב-6700 ש"ח לשמלה מקולקציה קודמת.
הוריד את המחיר אח"כ ל-6000 ש"ח.


----------



## ני3ו3ות (21/4/12)

את עוצרת נשימה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ודרך אגב, מאיפה השמשיה ??


----------



## scarlet moon (21/4/12)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את השמשיה קניתי באיביי. הנה קישור למוכר:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110718762804#ht_3231wt_1396
היא מאד איכותית!


----------



## לירון מותק2 (21/4/12)

וואו ! השמלה שלך הייתה לבנה או אייבורי? 
בא לי גם להזמין ואני לא יודעת איזה כדאי...


----------



## scarlet moon (21/4/12)

אייבורי


----------



## hadaragr (21/4/12)

את מחפשת למכור אותה במקרה?


----------



## scarlet moon (22/4/12)

אני חושבת שאשמור אותה למזכרת


----------



## hadaragr (22/4/12)




----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (22/4/12)

את ממש ממש יפה!!!!


----------



## כלה עתידית1 (20/4/12)

רינה בהיר 
מחיר להשכרה, תפירה מחדש לפי מידות הכלה, המחיר כולל תכשיטים, הינומה ושל לחופה וכמובן יחס מדהים!!!


----------



## Lana678 (22/4/12)

סטודיו לבנה - יבגניה, בדיזנגוף 157 
5600 לשמלה חדשה, על-פי הרעיון שהבאתי. כולל של, עליונית מעוצבת לחופה והינומה. יש גם תכשיטים. את השמלה החזרתי לאחר מכן.
תהליך העבודה היה מאוד נעים, אין הגבלה במספר המדידות. יבגניה מאוד יצירתית וקפדנית. 
נהיניתי מכל רגע


----------



## lanit (20/4/12)

עד 8000 ש"ח


----------



## שירנציקן (20/4/12)

דפנה ליהוד בעפולה- כולל את כל מה שצריך!! 
מחיר הסלון כלות כלל כמובן שמלה מושכרת , איפור, יום ניסיון, תסרוקות, תוספות, ציפורניים, זר, קישוט רכב, שמלה לשושביה (או ל-2 שושבינות), שמלה לאמא בעיצוב אישי, תסרוקת ואיפור לאמא. תכשיטים לשתינו. וחליפת חתן.

ממליצה בחום!!


----------



## Bladayada (21/4/12)

שרון כץ 
6500 לשמלה קיימת שמתאימים למידות
אפשר לעשות עוד שינויים
להשכרה

תפירה מחדש לגמרי זה יותר...


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (22/4/12)

פלורה בחיפה 
ביקשו ממני על שמלה קיימת 6500 ש"ח, ועל שמלה בתפירה חדשה 7000 ש"ח.
לטעמי לא מוצדק לשמלות שלהן....


----------



## hadaragr (22/4/12)

ירון ברכה בצלאל


----------



## cherrycat (23/4/12)

כלולות בראשל"צ 
תפירה מחדש של שמלה להשכרה (עם מחוך ואופציה לשינויים בעיצוב הדגם) כולל הינומה, עליונית לחופה ותכשיטים 7500 ש"ח.


----------



## lanit (20/4/12)

8001 ש"ח ומעלה


----------



## Bladayada (21/4/12)

דויד חצבני 
לתפירה מחדש להשכרה בדקתי לגבי 2 שמלות אחת מעל 9000 ש"ח ואחת סביב ה8500
הבנתי שאפשר להתמקח ולהוריד, ויש גם אופציה לקחת משהו קיים ולשנות ואז זה יותר זול, אבל לא שאלתי אז אני לא יודעת את המחירים האלה...


----------



## hadaragr (22/4/12)

ארז עובדיה ויוניק- למרות שאת יוניק נראה לי 
שאפשר להוריד מתחת ל8000


----------

